# Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor



## deinemudda (23. März 2010)

*Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

moin
ich habe mir mal ein paar gedamken gemacht wie man die PC komponenten (CPU, GPU und chipsatz)unter 0°C kühlen kann ohne DICE oder LN² zu verwenden ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/284/kltemischekhler2.jpg

also ich habe hier mal ne kleine skize mit paint erstellt.
als cpu kühler oder so sollte ein normaler wasserkühler zum einsatz kommen.
also als kätte mischung dachte ich an Normales eis mit urea oder kochsalz.
was meint ihr
-kann das etwas werden??
-welches kühlmittel sollte ich am besten nehmen(Glykol war nur eine erste
 überlegung)??


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Hab das mal versucht mit normalem Eis im Pot, danach nochmal mit Eis+Salz (sollte -18°C ergeben, hat aber nicht wirklich viel gebracht im Vergleich zu -10° kalter Luft -> Fenster auf im Winter)... CPU-Temp ist auch nie unter 0°C gegangen. Minimal 5°C im BIOS

Isolieren müsstest du auf jeden Fall... und es ist ne ziemliche Sauerei... aber kannst es ja mal probieren 
Und: Es ist ziemlich ineffizient. Du verbrauchst Unmengen an Salz, damit es *einmal* kalt wird...

Bild 1 
Bild 2

Dann doch lieber richtiges DICE nehmen. Habs auch nur mal aus Spaß probiert


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Kann dir nur empfehlen auf DICE umzusteigen. Du erreichst deutlich bessere Temperaturen mit weniger Aufwand.
Möglich wäre dein Vorhaben. Sinnvoll ist es eher nicht


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Eben.
DICE ist auch nicht wirklich teuer. Wenn du das auf den Radi legst, dann geht's auch genauso gut wie dein Vorschlag. Besser noch: Gleich nen Pot holen / bauen (lassen).


----------



## deinemudda (23. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

das war auch nur so eine idee falls ich mal sehr viel lange weile habe


----------



## anselm (25. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Ihr nehmt ihm ja richtig den Spaß und seinem Experiment. 
Ich benche mit meinem Freund nur so, da
- ein pot zu teuer ist
- basteln uns spaß macht
- wir nicht wissen wo wir in unserer Gegend Dice herbekommen

Die Zeichnung ist eigentlich schon perfekt, aber das mit den Kühlstäben würde ich nicht machen. (ein zu großer Aufwand)
Nimm lieber Eiswürfel.
Wir haben ein kleines Aqarium genommen und da eine Wasserpumpe rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst aber aufpassen wenn du mit Wasser kühlst, dass über 0°C ist.
Dann solltest du immer wieder Kondenzwasser wischen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es unter 0°C ist hat sich das Problem erledigt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und immer die Wasserleitungen isolieren.


----------



## CoNtAcT (25. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Diese art ist ja auch nicht so schlecht, aber Dice Pötte sind doch nicht so teuer, baue selber welche und kann nicht behaupten, das die teuer sind.


----------



## Superwip (25. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Das Salzwasser tut dem Kühlkörper sicher gut...


----------



## herethic (25. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Es ist leider nicht möglich mit konventionellen Kühlung(Lukü,Wakü)unter die Temperatur von Luft zu kommen,weshalb du das höchstens im tiefsten Winter mit undervolteten Komponenten hinkriegst.

Ich glaube Flüge nach Sibieren sind aktuell relativ günstig^^


----------



## blub und weg (25. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*



anselm schrieb:


> Die Zeichnung ist eigentlich schon perfekt, aber das mit den Kühlstäben würde ich nicht machen. (ein zu großer Aufwand)
> Nimm lieber Eiswürfel.



jo hatten wir auch über legt aber
A) wir wusste nicht wie schnell sich der wasserkühler zusätzt und deswegen dachten wir das wir den kreislauf von dem urea(harnstoff)-eisgemisch bzw. salz-eisgemisch trennen sollten (nur eiswürfel bringen so wenig)

B) denn hab ich mehr zum basteln

das mit dem kondenswasser hätten wir im vorfeld schonmal ein bischen isoliert 

und danke das du mein vorhaben unterstützt wenigstens sind wir nicht alleine


----------



## CoNtAcT (25. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Autsch, kannst ja gleich ins Weltall fliegen, -273 Grad Celsius. Mit einem Phenom 2 wäre da richtig was drin, vorrausgesetzt, die anderen Komponenten haben keinen CB!


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Ich glaube selbst der Phenom 2 wird beim denn Temperaturen nichts mehr machen. Das ist fast der absolute Nullpunkt also passiert so gut wie gar nichts


----------



## Superwip (25. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Autsch, kannst ja gleich ins Weltall fliegen, -273 Grad Celsius. Mit einem Phenom 2 wäre da richtig was drin, vorrausgesetzt, die anderen Komponenten haben keinen CB!



Dumme Idee, Vakuum ist ein absoluter Wärmeisolator, Wärme könnte nur durch Strahlung abgeführt werden, eine effiziente Kühlung wäre (und ist) schwer möglich und erfordert große Radiatoren; dafür ist es wenigstens zwangsweise passiv...


----------



## blub und weg (26. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

also ich meinte mit bringt mehr, es ist umweltverträglicher und manbenötigt weniger, und mann kann auch harnstoff-salz-eis zusammen mischen.

@superwip: das es unbedingt passiv sein muss ist nicht richtig du kannst auch nen lüfter vor basteln bringt aber nichts im vakuum.


----------



## anselm (26. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Diese art ist ja auch nicht so schlecht, aber Dice Pötte sind doch nicht so teuer, baue selber welche und kann nicht behaupten, das die teuer sind.



Na ja, dazu bräuchte ich schon so etwas wie eine Drehbank
Ist jetzt auch nicht ganz billig
(Wenn du einen billigen Pott kennst, kannst du es ja mir sagen)
Wir haben demnächst vor indirekt mit Dice zu kühlen. Wir wollen Alkohol statt Wasser in die Kühlung geben und den dann auf ca. -40 Grad abkühlen.
Leider wissen wir nicht ob die Dichtungen von der Pumpe das mitmachen.  



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Salzwasser tut dem Kühlkörper sicher gut...


So schlimm ist das gar nicht. Du musst ja nicht gleich Meereswasser reinkippen. Außerdem werden die Teile danach gründlich gereinigt.


----------



## deinemudda (26. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

ja das mit den dichtungen war auch meine sorge,da das kunststoff bei minusgraden aushärten und so die wirkung verlieren dürften. ich weis außerdem auch nicht sogenau wie gut sich die dichtungen schläuche und andere kunststoff teile in alkohol auflösen


----------



## anselm (26. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*



deinemudda schrieb:


> ja das mit den dichtungen war auch meine sorge,da das kunststoff bei minusgraden aushärten und so die wirkung verlieren dürften. ich weis außerdem auch nicht sogenau wie gut sich die dichtungen schläuche und andere kunststoff teile in alkohol auflösen



Ich weiß jetzt ob und wie stark Alkohol den Kunststoff angreift, aber wenn er nur ein paar Stunden in Kontakt mit dem Kunststoff wäre müsste es ja eigentlich gehen.
Die Temperatur find ich viel kritischer. Die Leitungen könnte man ja noch mit Metallrohren auswechseln. Die gibts in jedem Baumarkt. Aber die Pumpe ist halt schwierig auszutauschen.


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Ich denke, dass sowohl Schläuche als auch Dichtungen eher von der Kälte als vom Alkohol angegriffen werden, es gibt aber sowohl Schläuche als auch Dichtungen, etwa aus dem Bereich der Klimatechnik, die beides locker wegstecken

Für normale Gummidichtungen und PVC Schläuche sollte Alk kein Problem sein


----------



## CoNtAcT (28. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*



Superwip schrieb:


> Dumme Idee, Vakuum ist ein absoluter Wärmeisolator, Wärme könnte nur durch Strahlung abgeführt werden, eine effiziente Kühlung wäre (und ist) schwer möglich und erfordert große Radiatoren; dafür ist es wenigstens zwangsweise passiv...



Klar, das mit dem Vakuum wusste ich nicht. Wäre ja auch eine recht teure Methode sein System zu kühlen!


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

ja deine kühl idee ist gut aber du must ja auch die kühlflüssigkeit abkühlen filleicht mit den kühlmodul einer tiefkühltruhe oder willst du jede 5 minuten das eis tauschen


----------



## Superwip (28. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> oder willst du jede 5 minuten das eis tauschen



jep, ist ja nur zum Benchen, nicht für den Dauerbetrieb

Kühlschrank KoKü gibts aber auch, ist nicht unbedingt was neues


----------



## deinemudda (29. März 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> oder willst du jede 5 minuten das eis tauschen


nö ich hatte gedacht einfach in nem anderen gefäß die kältemischung anrühren und immer wieder nachkippen, dafür hatte ich den ablaufgeplant, damit das wasser abfließen kann obs klappt ist ne andere sache 





i3810jaz schrieb:


> kühlmodul einer tiefkühltruhe



bitte lies dir den titel durch nähmlich das wäre eine kompressorkühlung


----------



## CoNtAcT (5. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Ich hatte mal hier gemacht: *Teures Wochenende mit Trockeneis**

Das gleiche könnte mann auch mit einswürfeln machen...
*


----------



## blub und weg (5. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

was hast du fürne Pumpe und was fürn kühlmittel genommen?? und lebt die Pumpe noch?


----------



## CoNtAcT (7. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Die hier: 

*Hydor L30 II Wasserpumpe**

*billiger gehts nicht und funktioniert immernoch tadellos!


----------



## hakan_2 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Ihr seid echt Verrückt ^^
Ich hab bis jetzt nur Wakü ausprobiert werd aber wohl bald mal sowas versuchen. Hab auch noch ne Idee. 

Ironie AN * | Nimmt den Staubsauger und saugt die Hitze in den Staubsauger | Ironie AUS *

^^


----------



## sevi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Du könntest ja auch eine normale Wasserkühlung nehmen und den Radiator in ein Aquarium mit Einwürfel und Salz reintun. Dann hast du das Problem nicht, dass das Salz dem Kühler schadet.


----------



## Skaos (7. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

^^ auf die Art kommt man aber sicher nicht auf die 0°C die er haben will.. du brauchst ne Flüssigkeit, die Temps unter 0°C mitmacht um die CPU in die Region zu bringen.. Bei deinem Vorschlag bleibt die Soße im schlimmsten Fall schockgefroren im Radi zurück


----------



## sevi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

er könnte ja irgendwelchen Frostschutz vom Autokühler reintun, dann solltes nicht so schnell gefrieren.


----------



## Skaos (7. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

^^ auch dann muss man den Weg nicht über einen Radi im Eis gehen, dann kann man auch gleich Frostschutz statt Salz nehmen und direkt in den einbinden  .. denk aber mal das Zeug is für den Kühler und vor allem die Schläuche ein größeres Prob als Salz..


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

frostschutz ist nicht schlecht für die schläuche.

viele nehmen doch auch dieses g11 zeugs für die wakü. (und das schon seit jahren)


----------



## Domowoi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

G48 oder G30 wird meist verwendet soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

Organische Frostschutzmittel sollten dem Kühler definitiv nicht schaden, die meisten Frostschutzarten sollten auch für die meisten Schläuche kein Problem sein wobei ich nicht ausschließen würde, dass es inkompatible Frostschutz-Schlauch Kombis gibt


----------



## Skaos (8. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*



Superwip schrieb:


> ... wobei ich nicht ausschließen würde, dass es inkompatible Frostschutz-Schlauch Kombis gibt



Sowas meinte ich, das mit G48 is mir schon klar..  Ich wolte halt drauf raus, dass man sich den zweiten Kreislauf sparen kann


----------



## deinemudda (10. April 2010)

*AW: Unter 0°C ohne LN², DICE oder Kompressor*

mir geht es nicht darum das kein salz in den kühler kommt(naja auch ein bischen) mir geht es darum mit eis und salz kommt man auf -21, wenn man aber nur eis verwendet denn kommt man höchstens auf gefrierschranktemperatur(ca. -15- -18) und das mit dem auto frostschutz habe ich mir auch schon überlegt wusste aber nicht wie es mit den schläuchen, dichtungen aussieht


----------

